# Knolly Podium vs. Turner DHR vs. Intense 951



## ezryder (Jan 30, 2007)

After hanging out at Diablo Mtn park this summer, I've decided that my 7" RFX just wont cut it as a DH/Park bike. At present, I think I've narrowed it down to the Podium, DHR or 951. Unfortnately, I have not had the opportunity to ride either as of yet. As such, I would appreciate all feedback relative to your opinions and experience with the Podium and DHR for that matter. I'd also be interested in hearing thoughts on the Fox 40 vs. Boxxer forks.

Should be a fun winter project either way.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

I was between the 951 and the Podium, but went with the 951 because I got a good deal on the frame, but it was definitely a tie between the two.

So, far the only thing I've done with my 951 is to put it in the longer wheel base, I have the frame before they stopped making them with the g3 dropout, and kept it in the 8.5in travel setting. I run a Boxxer Team up front which I have setup pretty soft, works well for the terrain I ride in most. 

I can only talk about the 951 as I couldn't find anyone that had a Knolly for me to ride, but the suspension ramps up pretty quick, but this is nice in turns and now I'm used to it. 

Can't really give more than that as I ride a Stinky6 as my other bike.

Also if you are already riding Turner why not just give them another kidney for the DHR?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

ezryder said:


> At present, I think I've narrowed it down to the Podium, DHR or 951. Unfortnately, I have not had the opportunity to ride either as of yet. As such, I would appreciate all feedback relative to your opinions and experience with the Podium and DHR for that matter. I'd also be interested in hearing thoughts on the Fox 40 vs. Boxxer forks.


I would suggest going with the Intense 951. I have not ridden one myself but used to ride Intense a bunch and I like what the company is doing with regard to their bikes. I think though that on the level you're talking, you're probably going to be happy with any of the three you are looking at as they are all top-notch bikes.

You're probably going to be happy with whichever fork you go with just because they are both such high quality. It's kind of like the Dodge vs. Chevy vs. Ford truck argument. Much is preference but they are all very good. In my opinion the Fox would be the way to go. The fork has a lot of adjustability to it, the damper is wonderful, and it is very easy to service. You have to keep up with the seals to avoid damaging your stanchions, but in my opinion that is a small price to pay for the performance you get and I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

1. Fastest bike: DHR
2. Burliest bike: Podium
3. Noodle: 951


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

I haven't ridden a Podium or a 951, but I can say that my DHR is the most agile bike i've ridden (other bikes ridden Intense SS, Intense 6.6) in the air and on the ground. It is also the most plush (but that might also be because it has 1 extra inch of travel then my previous bikes) that I have ridden.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I am kind of in the same boat as you OP. Subscribing... I am interested to hear what people think. 

IGGZ... Why do you say noodle for the 951?


----------



## banga (Aug 3, 2004)

I know of half a dozen people on 951s, none of them are on the original frames. All have at least had replacement swingarms due to cracking. No issues thus far with M9s.

I'm on a DHR, no complaints what so ever.


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

Aren't the 951 prone to cracking at the head tube?


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

There have been a few that have cracked, but they all were found to have cased some pretty nasty jumps when it happened.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Treat yourself to a weekend in Whistler, and ride a Podium. There are a couple shops that have them as rentals. I think it is $100 for a 'normal' DH bike, and $150 or so for the podium, not much more than the stupid airlines are charging to bring a bike nowadays. A few runs, and you will know which bike you need


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

1 Podium 2 Dhr 3 951s cause they Break!!


----------



## ezryder (Jan 30, 2007)

*Podium*

Agreed. I'm going with the Podium, assuming I can secure a North America built frame. I don't want to spend major $ and a test case for the 1st few frames coming out of their new Asian manufacturer. If that's not possible, it will be the DHR.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a 951 and consider it a throw away bike. DHR or Podium are gonna be way better in the stability dept.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I have also seen a couple Dhrs cracked thats why i went with the Knolly Podium!!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

COLIN M said:


> I have also seen a couple Dhrs cracked thats why i went with the Knolly Podium!!


I have also seen a couple Podiums cracked thats why i went with the Turner DHR!!!


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] frames


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Iggz said:


> I have also seen a couple Podiums cracked thats why i went with the Turner DHR!!!


Where have you seen the Podiums crack? First time I've heard of one of those cracking, although I did hear about the rear dropouts coming loose if they didn't have loctite on them.


----------



## ezryder (Jan 30, 2007)

*M9*

We'll based on your feedback, the 951 is out and I'm leaning toward the Podium (vs. DHR) as Im not racing anytime soon and I believe the Podium to have a bit more supple rear suspension.

That said, what are thoughts about the Intense M9 vs Podium or DHR?


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

I've own a 2010 podium and it was a sick bike. Just not what I was really looking for. That bike loves to hop over everything more than plow. But don't get me wrong cause it can plow like a beast also. Rocked a RC4 on it and don't think that was the right shock for it. When I did have it in the right spring weight it wold blow through the travel even with all the adjustment made on the Lo and High compression. It may have been blown straight from FOX. Didn't hang on to the bike long enough to make the changes and picked up a Jedi 11' instead.

As for the 951 a buddy of mine is killing it on a sick green one. No problems yet and I have seen him put that bike through the paces of possibly being cracked by now but not one has been shown on the frame. Another buddy got a 951. 

No real experience with the DHR. But did watch lear miller kill it on our local tracks here in AZ on one and bike looked sick and was quite like a ninja. But he got rid of it cause he got picked up by banshee shortly after getting on the DHR.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Every time i get on a DW DHR I'm impressed. After looking at all the frames currently available, I put in an order for the DHR.

If Intense did a better job of sending out replacement parts to customers, the M9 would have been high on my list too. Still have my uzzi vpx, still like it (once I got a push mx coil on there).


----------



## ezryder (Jan 30, 2007)

*Dhr*

Do you have any time on the Knolly Podium? If so, comparison views?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm on a Med Podium.
170 lbs ready to ride
RC4, 400lb spring (tried 350, too soft)
1 turn preload
Bottom-out at 1/4 turn from minimum
170 boost valve
HSC 6 from full open
LSC 3 from full open
REB 8 from full open

Boxxer WC up front with Elka cartridge. 55 psi, minimum bottom out, forget my lsc and reb at the moment.

The bike absolutely flies. A little stiff a lower speeds with this setup but once you get it moving, it tracks awesome. Jumping into root covered off-camber turns it'll hold a line beyond most people's nerves. Acceleration is direct, out of a turn and on the pedals is rewarding. BB is about right for getting in strokes but still cornering really hard. In 1 full year of owning, zero issues with frame. No creaking, nothing broken, rock solid. Lots of Whistler, Trestle, and local DH days.... 

Considering trying a DHR.


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

2nd season on 951 G3. Strictly used as DH race bike. 8 inch setting, longest wheelbase, Dorado.
Sick bike, no cracks. Raced on east coast where the terrain is much more demanding IMO and the bike has been ridden hard. (and before you judge, I'm no slouch rider...currently leading Cat1 GES)
Not sure why all these reports of broken swingarms are turning up in this thread. I only know of 2 HT break offs due to poor rider decision, and one swingarm that blew up. Everyone that rocks 'em here loves it.


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

951, ridden it for a full year 50+ days, no cracks or issues. 2nd would be the podium, 3rd would be a dhr. Personally i am not a fan of dw for dh. i like the balance of vpp. the podium is a sweet ride but not sure its worth the coin. 

Every bike is going to fail at some point. depends on when. if your hard on bikes buy yourself one with a good warranty.


----------



## ezryder (Jan 30, 2007)

*Dhr*

have you ridden a DHR? If so , how would you compare them. I'm struggling with teh "unfortunate" decision of trying to decide between the. From what I'm told, the Podium is a bit more plush.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

ezryder said:


> have you ridden a DHR? If so , how would you compare them. I'm struggling with teh "unfortunate" decision of trying to decide between the. From what I'm told, the Podium is a bit more plush.


I have not ridden a DHR. Can comment that I've had success setting the Podium up both soft and firm. Overall, I prefer a firm setup but it's going to be up to the rider to decide.


----------

